# Proxmox + Tunnel broker



## Munzy (Nov 13, 2015)

I am trying to setup my proxmox host node(s) with ipv6 support. (Hoping to get away from ipv4)


Currently I have a few providers that don't support native ipv6. Yes I know it is 2015.... In these cases I was hoping to use he.net's ipv6 tunnel broker for ips. The problem is I can't seem to set it up. 


auto lo
iface lo inet loopback

auto vmbr0
iface vmbr0 inet static
        address 204.77.0.xxx
        netmask 255.255.255.248
        gateway 204.77.0.xxx
        bridge_ports eth0
        bridge_stp off
        bridge_fd 0


auto he-ipv6
iface he-ipv6 inet6 v4tunnel
        address 2001:470:c:xxx:2
        netmask 64
        endpoint 66.220.18.42
        local 204.77.0.xxx
        ttl 255
        gateway 2001:470:c:xxx:1




With this config I do get the host node functional with ipv6, but bridge_ports, special routing configs, and much more seem to not work to the actual vms on the server. Which is kinda the whole point!


I am trying to set this up for KVM vms. Not openvz. 


Help please!


(p.s. yes I googled this question, do you know how many bad answers are out there?)


----------

